

Why the P2P DNS project will not work - treitnauer
http://sam.sargeant.name/post/2109713451/p2p-dns-wont-work

======
iwr
A web of trust would not need to be too deep to start working. After all, it
takes just a couple of acquaintance hops to connect 90% of the people on
Earth. Not sure about the 6-degrees-of-separation thing, but it's probably on
the order of that.

The greater problem of a distributed system would be public key revocation,
because you have to go through your entire contacts list to publish a new key.

~~~
mooism2
The point is that you need someone to prevent name conflicts, and that
person/organisation is a single point of failure who can be pressured by
governments/corporations to revoke names they don't like.

------
gasull
Flagged because the link leads to an error page.

~~~
iwr
The link is fine, just their server overloaded at the moment.

~~~
treitnauer
Yep, looks like Tumblr has some issues at the moment.

